

Delayed Development: 20-Somethings Blame the Brain  - nacker
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443713704577601532208760746.html

======
nacker
Or "Ode to Lifelong Incompetence"?

The article is framed as an attempt to reassure the parents of sluggish and
vacant twenty-somethings, suggesting that their vapid little darlings have
simply not found themselves yet -- just give them time. After all, the article
suggests, their brains do not fully mature until their middle twenties or
later. How could we expect them to make important decisions?

www.alfin2100.blogspot.com

~~~
Jesse_Ray
The article discussed all people in that age group, not just the people that
you consider sluggish, vacant, vapid, etc. Please read and comprehend articles
before commenting on them.

~~~
nacker
Obviously it wasn't clear to you that the comment was not from me, but taken
from the site linked below. Try reading that link before _you_ post again,
little fellow!

~~~
Jesse_Ray
When providing a quotation, use quotation marks.

